# Retirement is Official!



## Janderso (Feb 6, 2022)

Today I turn 65.
The Social Security check arrives the second Wednesday of every month. Next Wednesday is my first check!!!!
I went to the doctor last Thursday.
My copay was zero.
My son coaches basketball for his 7-8 school. My wife and I got the senior discount.
This is great!
I’m really settling in to this new life Style 
Should have turned 65 years ago!

I should add, today we left home for a week of fun to enjoy this beautiful California weather. 71 degrees today.
We left on a Sunday and we return on Saturday. A working man doesn’t keep this schedule.
I know, I shouldn’t rub it in. Hey, I worked full time for 50 years!


----------



## francist (Feb 6, 2022)

Good for you, Jeff.


----------



## savarin (Feb 6, 2022)

Way to go congratulations


----------



## maspann (Feb 6, 2022)

I've been retired 2 1/2 years. It's a good gig! Welcome to the club.


----------



## westerner (Feb 6, 2022)

When people ask me 'How do you like the retired life?", I respond thusly-

"I don't know HOW it could be any better".


----------



## rabler (Feb 6, 2022)

Glad you're making the most of it!


----------



## Janderso (Feb 6, 2022)

maspann said:


> I've been retired 2 1/2 years. It's a good gig! Welcome to the club.


Thank you!
I wanted to join the club earlier but my financial guy wasn’t going for it. We’re good now.


----------



## brino (Feb 6, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Should have turned 65 years ago!


LOL. 
Great line!



Janderso said:


> I know, I shouldn’t rub it in. Hey, I worked full time for 50 years!



No issue here, you did your time, you have earned this!
You definitely deserve many, many fun years with spouse, kids, grand-kids, great-grand-kids, .......etc.....
Not to mention new projects, mistakes, machines, screw-ups, new tools, errors, and more fun..... and don't forget the fun!

Brian


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes, discovering the goodies of your life of service brings out your enjoying your new large count of fun things you can do in your spare time...  Keep on smiling as big as you can for as long as you can, you certainly earned it, Jeff...


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 6, 2022)

Congrats Jeff, Have a good time!


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 6, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Today I turn 65.
> The Social Security check arrives the second Wednesday of every month. Next Wednesday is my first check!!!!
> I went to the doctor last Thursday.
> My copay was zero.
> ...


Congratulations Jeff.  It is well-deserved.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 6, 2022)

Wonderful to hear Jeff, hope you enjoy it as much as I have!


----------



## extropic (Feb 7, 2022)

May you have 50+ years of sweet retirement.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 7, 2022)

Congrats Jeff. Now every day can be Saturday. 
‘Enjoy your retirement


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 7, 2022)

Congrats Jeff ....................................................................................now talk me into it ,


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 7, 2022)

Janderso said:


> My son coaches basketball for his 7-8 school.


Oh man , this would be up my alley . You should be an assistant coach Jeff . My daughter coached a college girls team in the past and may be considered for an upcoming opening once again . I'm routing for her but not sure if she's interested in going back to that routine , it's a very unforgiving job that doesn't pay very well . We'll see , but I miss it as I've coached and played my entire life .


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 7, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> You should be an assistant coach Jeff


I would say let him enjoy retirement.   Unless of course, one has a burning desire to do so.  Between the time commitment for months, dealing with irate parents, and the politics of the school, it can be very stressful.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 7, 2022)

7milesup said:


> I would say let him enjoy retirement.   Unless of course, one has a burning desire to do so.  Between the time commitment for months, dealing with irate parents, and the politics of the school, it can be very stressful.


Basketball, is that the one with the goalie?


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 7, 2022)

Congratulations and sounds like a Happy Birthday is also in order. 

Work tends to be a big part of our identity, so not going to a place you have spent most of your time can take some adjustment, but you get over it pretty quickly and find new things to fill your time. Sounds like you are already there.



Janderso said:


> Basketball, is that the one with the goalie?



I see you are as big a sports fan as I am.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 7, 2022)

Well done Jeff, happy birthday!


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 7, 2022)

Congratulations Jeff!  I'm essentially there too; have to go in on Monday, February 28 and turn in my badge, phone and laptop.  I'm on vacation until then.  It's like I was being forced to watch a TV show every day, but the series finale hit.  Now looking forward to watching other shows!

Bruce


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 7, 2022)

Enjoy your retirement, if you want to have a long retirement, stay busy.


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 7, 2022)

Congratulations!  And welcome to the club.  I have been retired for 18 months with no regrets, and I delight at not having to drive to work on these icy snowy mornings.


----------



## JRaut (Feb 7, 2022)

Congrats @Janderso!!

I can't wait to join you... in 20 or so years...


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 7, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Today I turn 65.
> The Social Security check arrives the second Wednesday of every month. Next Wednesday is my first check!!!!
> I went to the doctor last Thursday.
> My copay was zero.
> ...


Congrats Jeff. I was forced into retirement last November but recently was contacted by Boeing who asked if I would come back either as a Contractor or Employee. Not illegible for six month after leaving. I am planning on taking them up on it. It would be full time virtual, meaning I could move anywhere I want and work from my home. Pretty good deal. I had originally wanted to work for another year anyway so this is good.

Jeff, when you say your Copay was zero, do you have Midicare supplemental coverage or something else. I ran out of my medicine and use that GoodRX, was shocked at how little it cost me.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 7, 2022)

Congratulations!!!  

Do let us know when you are done with all the tasks on you wife's list for you...  I am told that only then will it feel like you are actually retired.


----------



## jwmay (Feb 7, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> I'm essentially there too;


Me too! Just 25 short years left!


BGHansen said:


> It's like I was being forced to watch a TV show every day


I really wish I liked the show. Did you? Lol


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 8, 2022)

jwmay said:


> Me too! Just 25 short years left!
> 
> I really wish I liked the show. Did you? Lol


I liked most of it.  I will miss my co-workers but not most of the leaders.  It gets frustrating when a stupidly simple solution presents itself, but is then ignored for some unknown reason.  Quick example is the plant I worked at(ah, that past-tense has a nice ring to it!) was down for chip shortage issues last year during the summer.  We were given the option of layoff on a 70% paycheck or twiddle your thumbs at work.  Most of us took the layoff which was essentially buying weeks of vacation for 30% of your weekly paycheck.  People had a lot of vacation left at the end of the year; use it or lose it.  Really slim pickings for coverage at the end of the year.  A senior-level manager was concerned, "How are we going to support production the week before Christmas if everyone is on vacation?"  One of my co-workers suggested letting us carry a week of vacation over to 2022; take the first week of the year off.  Our plant was down the first 3 weeks of the year anyhow, no harm, no foul.  "Oh, we can't do that, it's against company policy to carry vacation over".  Yet, HE and two managers under him have carried 1 or 2 weeks of vacation over the last 2 years.  Won't miss it!

Bruce


----------



## Janderso (Feb 8, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> Congratulations Jeff!  I'm essentially there too; have to go in on Monday, February 28 and turn in my badge, phone and laptop.  I'm on vacation until then.  It's like I was being forced to watch a TV show every day, but the series finale hit.  Now looking forward to watching other shows!
> 
> Bruce


You are on vacation until your last day? Sounds like you are there buddy.
Congratulations, back at you.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 8, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> I liked most of it.  I will miss my co-workers but not most of the leaders.  It gets frustrating when a stupidly simple solution presents itself, but is then ignored for some unknown reason.  Quick example is the plant I worked at(ah, that past-tense has a nice ring to it!) was down for chip shortage issues last year during the summer.  We were given the option of layoff on a 70% paycheck or twiddle your thumbs at work.  Most of us took the layoff which was essentially buying weeks of vacation for 30% of your weekly paycheck.  People had a lot of vacation left at the end of the year; use it or lose it.  Really slim pickings for coverage at the end of the year.  A senior-level manager was concerned, "How are we going to support production the week before Christmas if everyone is on vacation?"  One of my co-workers suggested letting us carry a week of vacation over to 2022; take the first week of the year off.  Our plant was down the first 3 weeks of the year anyhow, no harm, no foul.  "Oh, we can't do that, it's against company policy to carry vacation over".  Yet, HE and two managers under him have carried 1 or 2 weeks of vacation over the last 2 years.  Won't miss it!
> 
> Bruce


Like you, I loved my work and the people I worked with (for the most part), but management, for the most part left a lot to be desired. Very entitled, always looking to use you to advance their own and with the attitude of "Do as I say, not as I do!". In the last couple of years I was there, I was in Product Development, my management there were some of the best.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 8, 2022)

Papa Charlie said:


> Congrats Jeff. I was forced into retirement last November but recently was contacted by Boeing who asked if I would come back either as a Contractor or Employee. Not illegible for six month after leaving. I am planning on taking them up on it. It would be full time virtual, meaning I could move anywhere I want and work from my home. Pretty good deal. I had originally wanted to work for another year anyway so this is good.
> 
> Jeff, when you say your Copay was zero, do you have Midicare supplemental coverage or something else. I ran out of my medicine and use that GoodRX, was shocked at how little it cost me.


I pay $87 a month for the supplemental plan and the medicare comes out of SS. It’s very affordable when compared to my COBRA package - Yikes.
Good RX is on my to do list.
Anybody have experience with them?
We are staying at a Hip camp near Paso Robles in a vineyard.
Just us, our dog is in heaven.
I have one bar, LTE. I may not check in for a few days.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 8, 2022)

Papa Charlie said:


> Like you, I loved my work and the people I worked with (for the most part), but management, for the most part left a lot to be desired. Very entitled, always looking to use you to advance their own and with the attitude of "Do as I say, not as I do!". In the last couple of years I was there, I was in Product Development, my management there were some of the best.


Will they honor the Good RX coupons every month?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2022)

Undecided here as always . Been off since late Oct and am still bored , but I have some different circumstances as to why .


----------



## savarin (Feb 8, 2022)

Been retired 11 years now, (73), love it.
Loved my teaching, totally detested the pathetic waste of time admin work that solved nothing.
stupid paper work for its own sake that took up more time than actually teaching.
BUT, I've said it before, you will need other interests, preferably more than one else the dreaded sit in the chair staring out the window will get you.
Two of the guys who were younger than me but left at the same time are now dead, they had no hobbies or interests.
I dont see that happening to anyone on here, we all seem to have so many projects that theres no chance of getting bored.
I took early retirement for 2 reasons, 
1, as listed above
2, so I was still young enough and healthy enough to travel which I did, Philippines (twice), Singapore, Malaysia, Japan (3 times), China, America, Canada, just getting ready to book Korea and Vietnam when covid hit.
Do what you want asap before any regrets get any chance of settling in.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 8, 2022)

55 this year... so still have a few more years before I can retire... but I am so ready for it...

I can't complain about most of my management team... most of those folks have been great mentors/coaches for me... Most, not all... I have had my share of difficult/wrong-fit leads...  

But overall, very fortunate of the opportunities, learnings, amazing co-workers.... Got to work with a global team (still am), travel the world, learn of different cultures, all this has also influenced my two children...  really, can't complain.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 8, 2022)

Charlie,
Let’s see, Boeing or Apple?
The only large corporation I ever worked for was the Hertz Corp. back in the mid 80’s. I was a regional parts manager. Yes, the management was pretty bad. I saw so much waste.
When I tried to do something about it, I was told it would make the city manager look bad, to back off.
I left soon after.


Papa Charlie said:


> Like you, I loved my work and the people I worked with (for the most part), but management, for the most part left a lot to be desired. Very entitled, always looking to use you to advance their own and with the attitude of "Do as I say, not as I do!". In the last couple of years I was there, I was in Product Development, my management there were some of the best.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2022)

Janderso said:


> When I tried to do something about it, I was told it would make the city manager look bad, to back off.


I've never had an issue with this .   They always know how I feel about things , like it or not . My current manager came off the floor behind me , worked for me , and knows the ropes of how to get things done . We were making progress in large steps until I had to go out . Dangit .


----------



## Janderso (Feb 8, 2022)

eugene13 said:


> Enjoy your retirement, if you want to have a long retirement, stay busy.


My wife will not let me rest!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 8, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Will they honor the Good RX coupons every month?


Yes, I thought at first you had to use it with an insurance, but it is a stand alone coupon system. There is no sign up process, no nothing. You can request a card to give to any pharmacy or lookup the drug you want and print a coupon for any pharmacy that has the lowest price near your zip code. 
In fact it was so easy that I kept waiting to use it because I figured there was a catch. Nope, I have purchased my wife's and my drugs and it is just straight forward. You do have to have your doctor call in the RX to the pharmacy you want to use so if you bounce around to different ones based on the price you will add work. Our doctor calls in multiple refills so I just have them use Bartell's drugs which is very close to us. Not the cheapest but the most convenient.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 8, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I pay $87 a month for the supplemental plan and the medicare comes out of SS. It’s very affordable when compared to my COBRA package - Yikes.
> Good RX is on my to do list.
> Anybody have experience with them?
> We are staying at a Hip camp near Paso Robles in a vineyard.
> ...


Is that for A or B supplement?


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 8, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Charlie,
> Let’s see, Boeing or Apple?
> The only large corporation I ever worked for was the Hertz Corp. back in the mid 80’s. I was a regional parts manager. Yes, the management was pretty bad. I saw so much waste.
> When I tried to do something about it, I was told it would make the city manager look bad, to back off.
> I left soon after.


Boeing.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 8, 2022)

My first honey-due was to clean out the basement, it was a short list and only took me about a year to polish them off.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 10, 2022)

I retired at age 49, not because I wanted to, but had to for medical reasons.  Financially we are set and have a disability income until age 67 (I hope!).  For me, it was a huge psychological blow because I lost not only my career that I spent my entire life building, but I also lost my identity.  Fortunately, I have always been busy and after the initial shock of not flying subsided, I became more productive but after a while, I felt like I needed more.  I now work part-time (20 hours/wk) in a completely different industry and, for the most part, enjoy it.  After I put 40% in an IRA, I still have about $1000/mo I can blow invest in tools or whatever.
I would like to add that retirement and mental health are inexorably intertwined.  I had a friend that flew for the same company but was let go due to him making a stupid decision.  Two months later he killed himself.  He was in his mid 50's and was financially set but that did not matter.


----------



## Igeaux (Feb 10, 2022)

My first retirement was at age 36. Bought a Sailboat and spent a few years sailing around the world. A Myford 7 and Drill Press will fit nicely in the Aft Starboard cabin of a Prout Quasar and come in quite handy.

After retirement  I started 3 new businesses, employing over 100 people.

Retired again at 50. That did not last either, bought a Racetrack and started a performance riding school with the assistance of Kenny Roberts Sr.

Along the way


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 10, 2022)

7milesup said:


> I retired at age 49, not because I wanted to, but had to for medical reasons.  Financially we are set and have a disability income until age 67 (I hope!).  For me, it was a huge psychological blow because I lost not only my career that I spent my entire life building, but I also lost my identity.  Fortunately, I have always been busy and after the initial shock of not flying subsided, I became more productive but after a while, I felt like I needed more.  I now work part-time (20 hours/wk) in a completely different industry and, for the most part, enjoy it.  After I put 40% in an IRA, I still have about $1000/mo I can blow invest in tools or whatever.
> I would like to add that retirement and mental health are inexorably intertwined.  I had a friend that flew for the same company but was let go due to him making a stupid decision.  Two months later he killed himself.  He was in his mid 50's and was financially set but that did not matter.



I was a firefighter, and you see a lot of that group identity thing. For many people the job is a big part of their life, and their co-workers are the only people who understand a lot of what they do so it can be hard to leave the group. Some do make a clean break, but you find many moving to a related field teaching, fire protection companies, fire equipment sales etc so they still have some sort of connection. Many have a hard time with the transition.

I was lucky, my employer hires thousands of short term employees to help manage major fires and other disasters around the country so I've been able to wean myself away and can make pretty good money doing it. Theoretically I can still do fire line work, but mostly I've been doing logistical support and dispatch. It pays the about the same, is in higher demand and is a lot easier on my body.
I work a lot for a guy who is supposedly retired. My plan was to work 2-6 weeks a year, but it has turned into more like 3-6 months a year because the phone keep ringing. This past year I started in March and worked until Thanksgiving with some breaks here and there.


----------



## hotrats (Feb 10, 2022)

Congratulations! I think you'll find retirement "the best job ever"


----------



## Janderso (Feb 11, 2022)

savarin said:


> Been retired 11 years now, (73), love it.
> Loved my teaching, totally detested the pathetic waste of time admin work that solved nothing.
> stupid paper work for its own sake that took up more time than actually teaching.
> BUT, I've said it before, you will need other interests, preferably more than one else the dreaded sit in the chair staring out the window will get you.
> ...


Savarin,
I think you may be right. I’ve seen it too, people retire with no interests, watch tv then end up dead or in a home.
Thankfully my bride of 38 years won’t let me be bored. She has me doing yoga daily and we walk, hike, explore miles each day. I feel great.
Besides, we have lots to do and I have my shop thank God!


----------



## Janderso (Feb 11, 2022)

Papa Charlie said:


> Is that for A or B supplement?


Supplement


----------



## Janderso (Feb 12, 2022)

Igeaux said:


> My first retirement was at age 36. Bought a Sailboat and spent a few years sailing around the world. A Myford 7 and Drill Press will fit nicely in the Aft Starboard cabin of a Prout Quasar and come in quite handy.
> 
> After retirement  I started 3 new businesses, employing over 100 people.
> 
> ...


Welcome!
Your story is a bit different


----------



## Janderso (Feb 16, 2022)

wachuko said:


> 55 this year... so still have a few more years before I can retire... but I am so ready for it...
> 
> I can't complain about most of my management team... most of those folks have been great mentors/coaches for me... Most, not all... I have had my share of difficult/wrong-fit leads...
> 
> But overall, very fortunate of the opportunities, learnings, amazing co-workers.... Got to work with a global team (still am), travel the world, learn of different cultures, all this has also influenced my two children...  really, can't complain.


Sounds like you have a great job!


----------



## Janderso (Feb 16, 2022)

Retirement = 
Today,
Made a batch of waffles to freeze for when I want a waffle. I have a great recipe!
Read until 8:00.
Did yoga with my bride.
We took Sammy up to the park for a three mile hike.
Had burritos for lunch from our favorite taco truck.
Finished my band saw chip cleaner device.
Washed my truck.
Spent more quality time on my Ipad talking to my friends on HM 

I love being retired.


----------



## tbill (Feb 16, 2022)

Been retired for 5 years now. The thing is .... time fly's  when you're having fun. Built a house on a lake in South Carolina with a Hobby room for my mini machines and life is goooood!! Now, If I could just figure out how to stop time.. Hmmm??


----------



## Janderso (Feb 16, 2022)

tbill said:


> Been retired for 5 years now. The thing is .... time fly's  when you're having fun. Built a house on a lake in South Carolina with a Hobby room for my mini machines and life is goooood!! Now, If I could just figure out how to stop time.. Hmmm??


I realized my wife will be 80 in 13 years.
Time does indeed fly.
I have 15 years to 80.
Let’s cherish every day. 
We have been very fortunate.


----------



## tbill (Feb 17, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I realized my wife will be 80 in 13 years.
> Time does indeed fly.
> I have 15 years to 80.
> Let’s cherish every day.
> We have been very fortunate.


Cherish every day is right. I thank God for every day I wake up. Life just seems sweeter when you work just as hard at things but its all on your own time and on the things that you want to work on. Hey man I hope you have a long lived retirement. Enjoy!


----------

